# Wolf Hybrids



## Gwen_Dandridge

Don't do it. I've seen a couple and the one's I have seen are skittish and sometimes very, very difficulty to house break. One (a lab/wolf hybrid) has two counts against it for biting.

I heard recently about a half and half that was wonderful, entered in agility classes and winning. I simply wouldn't risk it. There are too many great dogs in the world and too much risk with a wild breeding.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I adore wolves. If I'm flipping channels and see a wolf I have to watch. I read books about them, it's a bit of an obsession. 
That being said, I have mixed feelings about a hybrid. I think it could be dangerous like "bully breeds" if the owner didn't train it from the git and continue training. 
IMO that's why bully breeds are considered bullies, not because of the dog but because people think it would be "cool" to own 'that' dog but then they don't put in the work.

From what I've read about the hybrids they require a strong leader because they can be stubborn, (like Akita's ).
Personally I would love to own one but I wouldn't want them to be popular like pit bulls because look what people have done to that breeds reputation. 

So I guess my verdict would have to be, I will forgo having one in the interest of not making them popular.
~But if I ever move to the wilderness of Alaska you can bet I'll have one ~


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

I read an article about them years ago. It was basically citing all the problems people were having with them( toddlers being killed is one thing that comes to mind). They used to be illegal in Canada, probably still are . 
I definitely wouldn't take the chance of owning one.


----------



## cubbysan

I have only met one, and she was actually a sweet heart. She was used to help raise feral kittens for a rescue that her owner fostered.

As for hybrids, you just never know what you are going to get. We see the issues with the doodles, I would be very afraid of the hybrid vigor from a wolf hybrid.


----------



## vcm5

Wow, I didn't even know this was a thing!! So crazy! Where do you even get a wolf hybrid??


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

I'd never consider owning one as there are just too many variables involved. And frankly I wouldn't be willing to give up that much of my freedom to own one responsibly.

I had a neighbor with one and it was a nightmare. I think I've told the story before so I won't go into it again but I was just curious what your opinions were being that I consider the good majority of you to be responsible dog owners.

Pete


----------



## Bentleysmom

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I'd never consider owning one as there are just too many variables involved. And frankly I wouldn't be willing to give up that much of my freedom to own one responsibly.
> 
> I had a neighbor with one and it was a nightmare. I think I've told the story before so I won't go into it again but I was just curious what your opinions were being that I consider the good majority of you to be responsible dog owners.
> 
> Pete


There would be a lot of variables, thus my secluded cabin in the last frontier where the only access to me will be by plane  :crossfing


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

vcm5 said:


> Wow, I didn't even know this was a thing!! So crazy! Where do you even get a wolf hybrid??


Surprisingly they are available. In some states they are illegal but others do allow them. My neighbor got hers from a "breeder" in Oregon.

Pete


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Bentleysmom said:


> There would be a lot of variables, thus my secluded cabin in the last frontier where the only access to me will be by plane  :crossfing


And you'd be one of the very few people I'd ever trust with a hybrid.

Pete


----------



## kwhit

One of my customer's used to rescue them. She invited me over to her place to see them so one day I went. She had a ranch and a ton of land. They were kept in kennels, (on a rotation to be in the house), with _humungous_ runs. The kennels were temperature controlled, even though where I live, Mother Nature usually takes care of that. 

What I saw that day will stay with me forever. Almost of them would just pace and pace and pace...it was so sad. Back and forth continuously along the fence line. Over and over. They looked so dejected. I asked her about it and she said that these were rescues and that they didn't have the best starts in life. But, she did add that she was against having them as pets because they were always "confused" as she put it. They didn't know "what" to be. She said it depended on the percentage of wolf in them, but she was still against anyone breeding them no matter what the percentage was.

I think they're really beautiful, but after that experience, I'd never have one or advocate breeding them.


----------



## Tuco

I think only licenced trainers are allowed to own them here and for the first year of life, regular evaluation


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest

I do not think it is a good thing to do,at all.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I think wolves are beautiful but would never want to own one. I would get a malamute


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

kwhit said:


> One of my customer's used to rescue them. She invited me over to her place to see them so one day I went. She had a ranch and a ton of land. They were kept in kennels, (on a rotation to be in the house), with _humungous_ runs. The kennels were temperature controlled, even though where I live, Mother Nature usually takes care of that.
> 
> What I saw that day will stay with me forever. Almost of them would just pace and pace and pace...it was so sad. Back and forth continuously along the fence line. Over and over. They looked so dejected. I asked her about it and she said that these were rescues and that they didn't have the best starts in life. But, she did add that she was against having them as pets because they were always "confused" as she put it. They didn't know "what" to be. She said it depended on the percentage of wolf in them, but she was still against anyone breeding them no matter what the percentage was.
> 
> I think they're really beautiful, but after that experience, I'd never have one or advocate breeding them.


Unfortunately I think this is where a lot of them end up and as you say what kind of life is that...very sad.

Pete


----------



## goldentemperment

I had a biology professor tell me once that the problem with wolf hybrids is you get a bad cocktail when mixing them: the ferocity of a wolf combined with the comfort with humans of a dog. 

Wolves are great because they're afraid of humans, and therefore not a risk to humans directly (obviously they could be a threat if they were more inclined to attack humans...never really happens though). Dogs are great because they love their humans, and tend to have had the "killer" bred out of them.


----------



## maggie1951

I met one many years ago i asked the man what it was he said wolf he rescued it as a puppy and brought it to England i was a bit worried at first he was rather large he had it on a collar and lead but it was wonderfull i will never forget stroking him


----------



## Brave

kwhit said:


> One of my customer's used to rescue them. She invited me over to her place to see them so one day I went. She had a ranch and a ton of land. They were kept in kennels, (on a rotation to be in the house), with _humungous_ runs. The kennels were temperature controlled, even though where I live, Mother Nature usually takes care of that.
> 
> What I saw that day will stay with me forever. Almost of them would just pace and pace and pace...it was so sad. Back and forth continuously along the fence line. Over and over. They looked so dejected. I asked her about it and she said that these were rescues and that they didn't have the best starts in life. But, she did add that she was against having them as pets because they were always "confused" as she put it. They didn't know "what" to be. She said it depended on the percentage of wolf in them, but she was still against anyone breeding them no matter what the percentage was.
> 
> I think they're really beautiful, but after that experience, I'd never have one or advocate breeding them.


I think the same holds true for big cats. We have a big cat rehabilitation center near me who takes in cats who were kept as pets as babies and then outgrew their home. It is the saddest thing to look into their eyes in their cage. 

I think, even licensed professionals should be few and far between. There was an episode of Ceasar Milan (i know i know) where he visits some hollywood trained hybrids. They looked like wolves and acted like huge dogs. I still wouldn't want to own one. No matter how many times I've watched "White Fang"


----------



## BriGuy

Personally, I'm not sure what the allure is. Wolves belong in the wild, and dogs belong on the the couch keeping my legs warm. Come on, people figured this out 10,000 years ago!


----------



## Mayve

I grew up with a friend who had one. He was 1/4 wolf, part Golden, part black lab if I remember right. Best darn dog in the world. But its a crap shoot with them....and understanding what I do now I would not own one nor do I think it's a good idea.


----------



## Megora

My only "experience" would be talking to people here in MI who unknowingly became owners of husky or malamute mixes who came from kennels up north that may have had some infiltration from wolves or coyotes. 

The problem with these dogs is they have very high predatory instincts and can't be trusted around small children and smaller animals (dogs and cats).

One guy kept finding dead neighborhood dogs in his yard and finally checked out his dog's background - checking with the breeder. He freaked out and had the dog put down because he didn't want it around his kids.

I think the hybrids are beautiful - but it's ultimately tragic that people are deliberately or accidentally allowing the breedings. Because it just doesn't end well and they can't be trusted.


----------



## OutWest

What I've been told, by people who seemed to know what they were talking about, is that these animals grow up with much of their wild instincts intact but without any fear of humans, which makes for a canine that needs a very experienced handler/owner. There's a guy with three of them who shows up at my dog park periodically. Fascinating animals. They come in, walk up to every dog, stare at them and sniff them, then walk away and keep to themselves. I got the distinct impression they were informing the dogs to leave them alone and to not mess with them. Beautiful animals but kinda spooky!


----------



## MikaTallulah

There are wolf hybrid type rescues in my area and I know a few people that have these hybrids themselves. They would never recommend someone deliberately breed to create these hybrids. 


I would never get one myself. The vast majority of people that have these hybrids IMO shouldn't have them. These are very confused animals they are neither wolf nor dog.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

These are popular here:

Rare Breed - Peterborough Dogs & Puppies For Sale - Kijiji Peterborough Canada. true

They're not wolves but are bred to look like them... so probably has some in there somewhere. :shrug:


----------



## DogsRule1234567

I had never heard of these hyprids until a couple of months ago! My boyfriend was talking about them and I was like, "say what, a wolf?" He knows people back from where he is from (Idaho) who had raised a wolf and then bred it with a St. Bernard. I just don't think it's a good idea and I don't believe that the risk outweighs the benefit. :no: They would advertise the puppies in the local newspaper.


----------



## Sally's Mom

FORTUNATELY, I pretty much do not see them in practice anymore... The wild side of them seems to predominate in the ones I have seen. Before there were more rules and regulations in place(ie you can vaccinate them, but there are no studies to prove they have immunity, semantics....), I had a client who when trying to put the muzzle on her hybrid, he bit her forearm. She excused it by saying it was ok because he was really trying to bite me...so it is ok for the vet to be bitten... Another client had a really nice one that died of a malignant tumor at one year. Her replacement was almost feral... She was literally as tall as the exam tables, she had to wear a muzzle, and everything you did, you did by approaching her hind end... I am all set... I know of another who runs loose! In his neighborhood and has badly damaged dogs in the neighborhood....


----------



## Bentleysmom

OK I'm convinced. When I finally get my (nonexistent) private property in Alaska I will stick with Akita's.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Bentleysmom said:


> OK I'm convinced. When I finally get my (nonexistent) private property in Alaska I will stick with Akita's.


How about a nice fuzzy grizzly bear instead.

Pete


----------



## Bentleysmom

FeatherRiverSam said:


> How about a nice fuzzy grizzly bear instead.
> 
> Pete


That's what the Akita is for, to get rid of the fuzzy lil grizzly bear LOL


----------



## Alaska7133

Joyce,
Hybrids are illegal up here. The state does a DNA test and if they are determined to be a hybrid they are either destroyed or sent to a sanctuary down in the States. Most of the time when the tests are done, the animal is really a dog and not a hybrid. Again just a product of designer breeding by greedy people looking for an angle. So how wonderful, just tell your buyers they are wolf hybrids and then you can get lots of money. Then in the end they are just dogs with a lot of marketing. 

We did recently have a place called Wolf Country out in Palmer get busted for having hybrids. I don't remember how many they picked up, but quite a few. The animals were put in quarentine. They were DNA tested and found to be indeed wolf hybrids. Wolf Country was one of those roadside attractions to catch the tourists. Finally someone turned them into the state. They operated for many years. Here's the article: http://dps.alaska.gov/pio/docs/Press/2012/WolfCountrySentence_052312.pdf


----------



## Cari

vcm5 said:


> Wow, I didn't even know this was a thing!! So crazy! Where do you even get a wolf hybrid??


I see them frequently on CL :-/


----------



## Bentleysmom

Alaska7133 said:


> Joyce,
> Hybrids are illegal up here. The state does a DNA test and if they are determined to be a hybrid they are either destroyed or sent to a sanctuary down in the States. Most of the time when the tests are done, the animal is really a dog and not a hybrid. Again just a product of designer breeding by greedy people looking for an angle. So how wonderful, just tell your buyers they are wolf hybrids and then you can get lots of money. Then in the end they are just dogs with a lot of marketing.
> 
> We did recently have a place called Wolf Country out in Palmer get busted for having hybrids. I don't remember how many they picked up, but quite a few. The animals were put in quarentine. They were DNA tested and found to be indeed wolf hybrids. Wolf Country was one of those roadside attractions to catch the tourists. Finally someone turned them into the state. They operated for many years. Here's the article: http://dps.alaska.gov/pio/docs/Press/2012/WolfCountrySentence_052312.pdf


That's crazy AND dangerous! I'm glad to see Alaska is being proactive about it but it's terrible that the wrong dogs are being put down too.
(BTW I'm only joking about my land in Alaska, DH hates the cold and I've always told him I wanted to retire there and set up a trap line LOL)


----------



## Cari

WOLF HYBRIDS


Wolf hybrid wolfdog

Here are some. They are all the talk down here for whatever reason... I had a friend with an Arctic wolf and a Timber wolf. They tolerated attention but were not super friendly.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Cari said:


> WOLF HYBRIDS
> 
> 
> Wolf hybrid wolfdog
> 
> Here are some. They are all the talk down here for whatever reason... I had a friend with an Arctic wolf and a Timber wolf. They tolerated attention but were not super friendly.


:no::no::no::no:

The second ads hybrids look mostly if not all wolf to me


----------



## Cari

MikaTallulah said:


> :no::no::no::no:
> 
> The second ads hybrids look mostly if not all wolf to me


I agree. They are VERY wolf looking. Sad that there are so many breeding/selling them that CL is infiltrated. That is like last resort!


----------



## KeaColorado

Before beginning my current graduate school pursuits, I worked at a wildlife park for several years and had the opportunity to raise a pack of five wolves. Working with those animals was an amazing experience, but they are SO different from dogs. Working with them in captivity requires constant vigilance and attention and one can NEVER forget that they are wild animals. I was in PA at the time, and I believe the state law prohibited owning an animal that was more than 50% wolf at that point. 

As for hybrids, they don't know if they are dogs or wolves, which makes for a very unpredictable pet. I wouldn't want one in my house. Beautiful animals though!


----------



## Alaska7133

Most of the wolf hybrids up here are found to be just dogs. It's just a marketing ploy for the most part. Again just greedy breeders trying another marketing strategy. Without a DNA test there is no way of really knowing whether it's a hybrid or just a dog that looks like one. It's like a pit bull label, you just don't know without DNA testing for sure.


----------



## ScottyUSN

My neighbors brought one home. The shouldn't have been dog owners never mind bringing home a wolf. When they told me, I bite my tongue. They brought home two pups from the same litter, and they looked and acted like wolfs. Wild, and feared humans even at a few months of age. 60 days or so later they went back to the breeder.


----------



## Willow52

Bentleysmom said:


> I adore wolves. If I'm flipping channels and see a wolf I have to watch. I read books about them, it's a bit of an obsession.
> That being said, I have mixed feelings about a hybrid. *I think it could be dangerous like "bully breeds" if the owner didn't train it from the git and continue training.
> IMO that's why bully breeds are considered bullies, not because of the dog but because people think it would be "cool" to own 'that' dog but then they don't put in the work.
> 
> From what I've read about the hybrids they require a strong leader because they can be stubborn, (like Akita's ).
> Personally I would love to own one but I wouldn't want them to be popular like pit bulls because look what people have done to that breeds reputation.
> *
> So I guess my verdict would have to be, I will forgo having one in the interest of not making them popular.
> ~But if I ever move to the wilderness of Alaska you can bet I'll have one ~


Very well said.


----------



## OutWest

Alaska7133 said:


> Joyce,
> Hybrids are illegal up here. The state does a DNA test and if they are determined to be a hybrid they are either destroyed or sent to a sanctuary down in the States. Most of the time when the tests are done, the animal is really a dog and not a hybrid. Again just a product of designer breeding by greedy people looking for an angle. So how wonderful, just tell your buyers they are wolf hybrids and then you can get lots of money. Then in the end they are just dogs with a lot of marketing.
> 
> We did recently have a place called Wolf Country out in Palmer get busted for having hybrids. I don't remember how many they picked up, but quite a few. The animals were put in quarentine. They were DNA tested and found to be indeed wolf hybrids. Wolf Country was one of those roadside attractions to catch the tourists. Finally someone turned them into the state. They operated for many years. Here's the article: http://dps.alaska.gov/pio/docs/Press/2012/WolfCountrySentence_052312.pdf


What happens in Alaska when someone's female goes into heat and mates with a wolf? I've heard that can happen easily. Are all of those dogs just put down? That seems sort of sad. 

Did you all look at the CL ads? One of those people is breeding a male wolf to a female German to "make good watchdogs." What a clueless idiot! He said wolves are too shy, and he wants to be sure they're good watchdogs. Very scary what foolish people do.


----------



## Newman'sKeeper

I myself have owned two hybrids. 
One as a child, Annabelle, who was a German Shepherd mix.
And the one I currently have, Nanook. He is an Inuit mix. 

I would second the opinion that most people shouldn't own them, however I respectfully disagree with anyone who says they are prone to attacks and inherently aggressive. 
While Nanook clearly has "wolfish" traits...sneaky/slinky, howls to shut up the coyotes lol, etc.. He is still a terrific DOG. 
I've never had issues with aggression. He lives with other dogs and cats and is always the first to submit because he seems to love being part of "the pack" and doesn't care if he's not the Alpha. 

He bonded with me right away and choses to stay near my side when I'm around. If he doesn't know/like a person he literally walks away, pretending to be deaf lol No amount of treats or leg pats gets him near a person he's unsure about. If they go to him, he just sits there with this pained look on his face like, "Mom...make it stoooop" lol :

I will say that, like some dogs, he feels the need to roam. I would NEVER own a hybrid if I lived in a small house or even just had a small yard. 
I left Nanook with my parents in the country when I moved to OK because I knew he'd hate the heat down here.

Just my two cents :wavey:

Here are a few pics of my baby!





























He was a little camera-shy 



















Those baby ears...haha


----------



## Jen & Brew

I love wolves, and I love the hybrids, would I own one? Yes! Would I own one while my kids are still young? No. Would I buy one and promote the breeding of them? No, would I adopt one from rescue? Yes

There's one in our family, she is a doll, very skittish, but once she warms up she is simply the best, Brew just adores her. I also know of a couple others in town and they too are wonderful. All of them have very responsible owners who seem to know how to handle them. One day I may have one, we will see!


----------



## Ljilly28

Two people in my town own them that I know of, and one of my vets who hikes with me made the comment that breeders often exaggerate the amount of wolf actually in these hybrids. My one neighbor is thrilled he owns a wolf, but my vet thinks he is actually either a GSD/Malamute mix or something not too much wolf. The other one is owned by a good friend for a complicated story of a reason, and is just an amazing creature but they worked their butts off to socialize her, and still have many rules for her handling.


----------



## Ljilly28

Copley playing with a wolf hybrid:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Ljilly28 said:


> Two people in my town own them that I know of, and one of my vets who hikes with me made the comment that breeders often exaggerate the amount of wolf actually in these hybrids. My one neighbor is thrilled he owns a wolf, but my vet thinks he is actually either a GSD/Malamute mix or something not too much wolf. The other one is owned by a good friend for a complicated story of a reason, and is just an amazing creature but they worked their butts off to socialize her, and still have many rules for her handling.


I think this is very true Jill, that a lot of the breeders exaggerate the actual amount of wolf if any at all. In talking with the hybrid wolf rescue centers they said it's a real roll of the dice with what you end up with. I just don't understand why people want something like this in their household. IMHO a true wolf belongs in the wild where it can do what it was designed to do. I don't think you'll find many wolf experts who encourage this type of breeding. I've seen what can happen and it's not pretty.

Jen & Brew, Newman'sKeeper how ever romantic you think it is to have a wolf hybrid you don't have a wolf...you have a hybrid. Is it fair to try and breed something that really belongs in the wild to experience it's full breath of life and keep it in a backyard or your house? Wolf packs travel hundreds of miles to cover their terrain...can you supply this? Do you really think these breeders are responsible? Do they go through the lengths of clearances that our golden breeders go through? And what about the irresponsible dog owners who get these hybrids, there are so many of them out there...just read through the threads...so and so attacked my dog. And what happens to the majority of these hybrids when they don't work out?

I think you're both really good people who have a love for dogs...honestly why would you encourage people to continue to breed hybrids? I would encourage you to visit some of the hybrid wolf web sites...what a lot of these "dogs" end up in is a far cry from running free in mountain ranges, forests and open meadows. Is that right?

IMHO the wild belongs in the wild not in someone's back yard trying to figure out what it's doing there...


Pete & Woody


----------



## Altairss

I would never risk it you never know what you might get and while there are some good ones if you get a one with more wolf personality well. 
About some 20 odd years ago we had a neighbor dog that was an absolute doll I would sit on the porch and he would visit for hours and play with hubby's Malamute. During this time I got a kitten and so did another neighbor both disappeared suddenly. I found a window knocked out and thought that the kitten had just gotten out. 
When I could not find her after several weeks I got a older kitten and the window was out again knocked in this time and the kitten was gone. 8 cats in the neighbor hood went missing then a whole flock of chickens. Turned out that dog was a wolf hybrid. He was only about a 1/4 and while he was the sweetest gentlest dog great with kids showed no cat aggression when he was around people.
He was going around sneaking in houses, knocking in windows, jumping fence etc and stalking and killing small animals. He did this when no one was around it took awhile to figure it out and we only started looking at him once he was caught killing a chicken and he was followed to a hidden den in the neighbor hood filled with animal bone remains.
My nephew had two after about three years one of them just overnight became aggressive he rehomed her to someone without kids or small animals but she just got worse and worse. When he told the breeder he was told oh that sometimes happens. His other dog has been great but he no longer fully trust him and feels he has to watch him for that just in case.


----------



## Newman'sKeeper

FeatherRiverSam said:


> IMHO a true wolf belongs in the wild where it can do what it was designed to do. I don't think you'll find many wolf experts who encourage this type of breeding. I've seen what can happen and it's not pretty.


I fully agree that a wild animal should remain wild, not be taken from it's natural environment and forced into a role it doesn't fit. And I have no doubt I'll never meet a wolf authority who is in favor of hybrids; however it IS happening across the country, and will continue to do so.

I have never paid for a hybrid, nor will I ever unless it's a rescue fee. I am simply in favor of taking these animals out of the hands of "backyard breeders" and putting them in the best possible scenario. There are a lot of terrible people out there producing animals without proper clearances or pedigrees regardless of their DNA makeup. But at the end of the day, they all still need good homes or they will be put down. 




FeatherRiverSam said:


> Jen & Brew, Newman'sKeeper how ever romantic you think it is to have a wolf hybrid you don't have a wolf...you have a hybrid.


I don't see anything "romantic" about this. I don't think I've expressed some fanatical desire to reign supreme over a pack of wolves in my buckskin tunic lol 

I DO have a hybrid, not a pure wolf. He was raised around people, sleeps in a bed, eats kibble and wears a collar. He lives in the country, with no fenced yard, no chain..free to wander to his heart's content, yet he never goes far because he knows right where his bowl of kibble is.
I think I've provided him with the best life he could hope for. He wants for nothing and returns my affection three-fold. I don't believe he feels "trapped" or yearns to be roaming the wild with a pack any more than the average dog. He, as the majority of hybrids, was not plucked from a den in the mountains lol He was born in a house, learned not to pee on the floor and hogs the pillow at night like any spoiled pet. 

But...I think it just comes down to personal opinion and each animal as an individual. I will say again I don't support people breeding hybrids or wolves for a profit, but to pass them up because of their pre-conceived "personalities" seems awfully unfair as well. 


And I'll say a little healthy debate never hurt anyone!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Newman'sKeeper said:


> I fully agree that a wild animal should remain wild, not be taken from it's natural environment and forced into a role it doesn't fit. And I have no doubt I'll never meet a wolf authority who is in favor of hybrids; however it IS happening across the country, and will continue to do so.
> 
> I have never paid for a hybrid, nor will I ever unless it's a rescue fee. I am simply in favor of taking these animals out of the hands of "backyard breeders" and putting them in the best possible scenario. There are a lot of terrible people out there producing animals without proper clearances or pedigrees regardless of their DNA makeup. But at the end of the day, they all still need good homes or they will be put down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything "romantic" about this. I don't think I've expressed some fanatical desire to reign supreme over a pack of wolves in my buckskin tunic lol
> 
> I DO have a hybrid, not a pure wolf. He was raised around people, sleeps in a bed, eats kibble and wears a collar. *He lives in the country, with no fenced yard, no chain..free to wander to his heart's content, yet he never goes far *because he knows right where his bowl of kibble is.
> I think I've provided him with the best life he could hope for. He wants for nothing and returns my affection three-fold. I don't believe he feels "trapped" or yearns to be roaming the wild with a pack any more than the average dog. He, as the majority of hybrids, was not plucked from a den in the mountains lol He was born in a house, learned not to pee on the floor and hogs the pillow at night like any spoiled pet.
> 
> But...I think it just comes down to personal opinion and each animal as an individual. I will say again I don't support people breeding hybrids or wolves for a profit, but to pass them up because of their pre-conceived "personalities" seems awfully unfair as well.
> 
> 
> And I'll say a little healthy debate never hurt anyone!


This is the part that bothers me. As much as I love wolves I do not believe it's safe for a hybrid to be unsupervised anywhere.
I wouldn't allow it with a dog and certainly not with a hybrid. He may have been "born in a house and sleeps on a pillow" but he is still an unpredictable wolf.

I agree that healthy debates are fine and as far as "pre-conceived "personalities" seems awfully unfair as well." I can't buy into that.
I do get upset when people make judgments about "bully breeds" but again, we are talking about a wolf, not a dog. You can treat him like a dog or a family member but that doesn't prevent a wolf from acting like a wolf when it decides to.

I hope you reconsider putting your community at risk by allowing your hybrid to roam free. As the owner of an Akita I have the _responsibility _ to not only keep her safe, but also to keep my community safe.
Do I think she would hurt someone if I let her roam? No. Is there even a tiny chance? Yes. Any chance is not worth taking.


----------



## Ljilly28

I agree with you Pete btw. I would never ever own one- liability too much, believe expertise is needed beyond dog training and into wildlife science.


----------



## Newman'sKeeper

Bentleysmom said:


> This is the part that bothers me. As much as I love wolves I do not believe it's safe for a hybrid to be unsupervised anywhere.
> 
> I hope you reconsider putting your community at risk by allowing your hybrid to roam free. As the owner of an Akita I have the _responsibility _to not only keep her safe, but also to keep my community safe.
> Do I think she would hurt someone if I let her roam? No. Is there even a tiny chance? Yes. Any chance is not worth taking.


 
Well that's just my point..he has plenty of room, but he is content staying at the house. There are multiple dogs at the house who act in the same fashion. I know most people won't agree with having dogs with no fenced yard, but when you live in the country with no houses for miles, it's not an unusual thing.


----------



## Buddysmyheart

I recommend "The Man Who Lives With Wolves" by Shaun Ellis (2009, Random House). His story about living among captive and wild packs of Wolves is very enlightening. He also mentions his take on hybrids. He also trains dogs, using what he has acquired from living with wolves. The book certainly goes into depth about Pack mentality, and how it so much applies to our domestic canines.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Newman'sKeeper said:


> I fully agree that a wild animal should remain wild, not be taken from it's natural environment and forced into a role it doesn't fit. And I have no doubt I'll never meet a wolf authority who is in favor of hybrids; however it IS happening across the country, and will continue to do so.
> 
> I have never paid for a hybrid, nor will I ever unless it's a rescue fee. I am simply in favor of taking these animals out of the hands of "backyard breeders" and putting them in the best possible scenario. There are a lot of terrible people out there producing animals without proper clearances or pedigrees regardless of their DNA makeup. But at the end of the day, they all still need good homes or they will be put down.
> 
> I don't see anything "romantic" about this. I don't think I've expressed some fanatical desire to reign supreme over a pack of wolves in my buckskin tunic lol
> 
> I DO have a hybrid, not a pure wolf. He was raised around people, sleeps in a bed, eats kibble and wears a collar. He lives in the country, with no fenced yard, no chain..free to wander to his heart's content, yet he never goes far because he knows right where his bowl of kibble is.
> I think I've provided him with the best life he could hope for. He wants for nothing and returns my affection three-fold. I don't believe he feels "trapped" or yearns to be roaming the wild with a pack any more than the average dog. He, as the majority of hybrids, was not plucked from a den in the mountains lol He was born in a house, learned not to pee on the floor and hogs the pillow at night like any spoiled pet.
> 
> But...I think it just comes down to personal opinion and each animal as an individual. I will say again I don't support people breeding hybrids or wolves for a profit, but to pass them up because of their pre-conceived "personalities" seems awfully unfair as well.
> 
> 
> And I'll say a little healthy debate never hurt anyone!


Sorry it took so long to get back to you but it's been one of those days that things just keep popping up.

I'm not sure we have much to debate here...I agree with and admire just about everything you've brought up. Yes they need a home and hopefully a good home. Yes they need love and attention. No I don't support people breeding hybrids. No I don't see you trying to reign supreme over some wild wolf pack in your buckskins. My coment regarding the romantic nature of owning a wolf hybrid I believe is true for the most part...why do most people want to own one?

And no I don't think they're all bad but they do have wolf in them which is a wild card and I think the chance of something unexpected coming up is greatly increased with any hybrid.

If there was anything I'd debate with you it would be letting your hybrid run loose in the country side. That I disagree with, really for any dog but particularly a hybrid. If you'd like to discuss that beware I've got a pretty long list. 

Pete & Woody

I see Joyce has beat me to the feelings I share regarding letting dogs run loose.


----------



## Jen & Brew

Just to clarify, my earlier post. No, I do not promote the breeding of hybrids, unfortunately tho it happens because people want to make that quick buck, but these animals are still just as deserving of a loving home as any other. Would I search out a hybrid breeder? absolutely not. Although I would rescue one. 

On a lighter side, Yes I would be able to walk it hundreds of miles per day LOL!! I'm the crazy hiker!


----------



## Cari

I went to a local rural animal pound today and what do I see....?? A wolf hybrid that had been there for 3 weeks! :-( I've contacted some rescues. Her story is that she was found a stray...


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Jen & Brew said:


> Just to clarify, my earlier post. No, I do not promote the breeding of hybrids, unfortunately tho it happens because people want to make that quick buck, but these animals are still just as deserving of a loving home as any other. Would I search out a hybrid breeder? absolutely not. Although I would rescue one.
> 
> On a lighter side, Yes I would be able to walk it hundreds of miles per day LOL!! I'm the crazy hiker!


I applaud both you and Newman'sKeeper! I think it's great that there are people like you out there helping these rescue hybrids. I'm surprised they make it to a rescue center if they are actual hybrids. It would seem the liability would be to much for them to handle. None the less thank you for your determination...no animal deserves to be put down based solely on it's genealogy and the stupid move of some backwoods breeder trying to make buck.



Cari said:


> I went to a local rural animal pound today and what do I see....?? A wolf hybrid that had been there for 3 weeks! :-( I've contacted some rescues. Her story is that she was found a stray...


And unfortunately this is not unusual according to the hybrid rescue centers I talked to. 


Pete & Woody


----------



## Cari

She was beautiful and I patted her for a bit. It was obvious by her size and temperament that she was not a dog. Beautiful animal but she was very "bitey" and uneasy acting :-( Probably why she ended up unwanted in a shelter...


----------



## Bentleysmom

A terribly disturbing story on this very subject today. Malamute-wolf mix . I rest my case.

Fernando Brignoni: Father shoots family dog and digs through its stomach to recover son's finger after animal bites it off and swallows it | Mail Online


----------



## teenybumble

*After reading through these,*

I felt like I had to make a post of my own. I am the proud owner of not one, but two Retriever/Wolf hybrids, and I have to say that they are two of the most darling pups that I've ever had the good fortune to own. They both turned two on August 19th, and thus far I have had no problems. (Other than the random eating of a shoe here or there) They are both very overprotective, but not aggressively so. If they sense something they don't like/Come across someone they don't like - One of them will promptly sit on my feet or lap depending, while the other will issue a loud warning growl and stand guard. He will not bare his teeth, once I've assured him its okay, he will remain watchful but he will carry on with our walk or lay at my side if im seated. Theyre incredibly playful, one has much more energy than the other and is still VERY energetic even for a two year old, while my other is content to play fetch when it suits him and lounge about otherwise. Theyre wonderful creatures, and I wouldn't trade them for the world. So, I can not agree with any of the negative complaints or irrational fears/suspicions about this breed. It's a wonderful crossbreed- all the loving and playful behavior of a retriever with the brilliance and strong bond that you'd see within a wolf pack. I've attached a picture of my boys; Gunner and Smoke. //Id like to add that I did not pay for them, They were given to me by an older woman whos dog had a litter. We live in the country and evidently someone had been breeding wolves out there. My uncle found two young ones along the highway and adopted them both. Hes had them almost 7 years now and they're both incredibly sweet tempered and gentle. They play with the other dogs, but they also enjoy their solitude once in a while. We believe theyre brothers.


----------



## Jige

I have had 2 in my life time with dogs. Niiji was a Wolf/german shepherd. She was a lovely girl. We got from a horrible abusive home. They had shot at her and she had the bullet graze the side of her head and she carried that scar with her the rest of her life. She was a fun dog so friendly and out going. I loved her so much so glad my dad worked to bring her home. We had her for 12yrs. 
The second was Jewel anothe rescue that my son decided he couldnt live without. Jewel passed away at 8 1/2yrs. She was 3/4wolf and 1/4 husky. Her mom couldnt feed the pups so we took them in found homes for the other 4pups but kept Jewel as she really looked wolf in fact she startled me one day I didnt know Andreas had her loose in the yard I went to take care of my goats and turn around to a wolf standing in the barn..lol Took a second to realize it was Jewel..lol. Jewel was very outgoing and reserved around new people but warmed up quickly. She didnt like anyone making fast movements towards Andreas she would stand between what she thought was danger and him. She was great with the chickens and the goats in fact she would lay with the baby goats and keep them warm. 
They are not for everyone like someone mentioned the APBT/bullie breeds yes it takes a commitment from the owner to raise and train these dogs. Would I have another yes I would I love them and I think they make great pets would I advise anyone else to get one probably not. Only if I thought it was going to be a good home with a diligent owner. 
In fact i am not sure if my Ashij isnt maybe part wolf. He has the attitude and aptitude of both Niiji and Jewel.


----------



## Dreammom

General V said:


> In fact i am not sure if my Ashij isnt maybe part wolf. He has the attitude and aptitude of both Niiji and Jewel.



Looks Coy dog to me...there is always something about their ears . I had one, she was a wonderful dog and absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Alaska7133

With out a DNA test you cannot say they are wolf hybrids! It could very well be a husky mix or something like that. Lots of breeds look like wolf hybrids. Many up here are tested, almost all are determined to NOT be hybrids. It's all a marketing ploy.


----------



## Alaska7133

If you are so convinced that you own a wolf hybrid or your neighbor has one, please order the test kit from the University of California Davis. Wolf-Dog Hybrid
It's very simple. There is no way to find out for sure without the test. I can show you plenty of sled dogs up here that you would swear were wolves or hybrids, but are not. You cannot look at an animal and say its a hybrid.


----------



## Melfice

I would not own a "true" wolf hybrids myself, but I would like breeders who want to improve the gene pools of our dogs by going back to the source...the wolves. It might help with a lot of the cancer issues, and other major problems our dogs have.

And what I mean is a controlled breeding practice, where the first 5 to 6 generations of hyrbids are not allowed to be pets. Some way to get a license or limit access until the wild traits are not an issue. This will take time and years, but the Russians did this with the fox. Which was a big success so far.

For the sake of improving the dogs gene pool, under a controlled measure I would support that. But as a normal pet for people who want to have a "wolf" no way.


----------



## Megora

teenybumble said:


> I felt like I had to make a post of my own. I am the proud owner of not one, but two Retriever/Wolf hybrids, and I have to say that they are two of the most darling pups that I've ever had the good fortune to own. They both turned two on August 19th, and thus far I have had no problems. (Other than the random eating of a shoe here or there) They are both very overprotective, but not aggressively so. If they sense something they don't like/Come across someone they don't like - One of them will promptly sit on my feet or lap depending, while the other will issue a loud warning growl and stand guard. He will not bare his teeth, once I've assured him its okay, he will remain watchful but he will carry on with our walk or lay at my side if im seated. Theyre incredibly playful, one has much more energy than the other and is still VERY energetic even for a two year old, while my other is content to play fetch when it suits him and lounge about otherwise. Theyre wonderful creatures, and I wouldn't trade them for the world. So, I can not agree with any of the negative complaints or irrational fears/suspicions about this breed. It's a wonderful crossbreed- all the loving and playful behavior of a retriever with the brilliance and strong bond that you'd see within a wolf pack. I've attached a picture of my boys; Gunner and Smoke. //Id like to add that I did not pay for them, They were given to me by an older woman whos dog had a litter. We live in the country and evidently someone had been breeding wolves out there. My uncle found two young ones along the highway and adopted them both. Hes had them almost 7 years now and they're both incredibly sweet tempered and gentle. They play with the other dogs, but they also enjoy their solitude once in a while. We believe theyre brothers.


Can I ask what it is about them that makes you think they have wolf in them? I'm just curious. 

I don't mean this in a snotty way, but I can't tell from the picture what these dogs look like. They could be mixed with husky - and huskies are a fairly common mix (with everything) because these dogs are escape artists and runners to begin with. 

Because wolves are not dogs, their predatory and self-sufficient instincts tend to be pitch strong. Meaning, that your dogs would be hunting and killing the neighbors cats and so forth if they were crossed with wolves or coyotes. I think I mentioned this earlier in this thread, but I've met people who owned wolf-crosses. They generally got rid of them because they were not trustworthy. 

As far as dogs looking like they have wolf in them - I'm guilty of having that apprehension about some malamutes that I've seen.  I actually contacted a mal breeder I train with and asked her how big they normally get. I was driving down the road and passed two ladies walking malamutes who were about 28-29" at the shoulder by my visual calculation. The lady I train breeds hers to be about 24-25". But she knows of breeders who intentionally breed taller and bigger dogs who are all malamute.


----------



## Melfice

Thinking of wolf hybrids. I wonder if mixing a sweet Golden with a wolf, would make a more gentle animal. The Golden Wolf they can call it


----------



## Sally's Mom

Melfice said:


> I would not own a "true" wolf hybrids myself, but I would like breeders who want to improve the gene pools of our dogs by going back to the source...the wolves. It might help with a lot of the cancer issues, and other major problems our dogs have.
> 
> And what I mean is a controlled breeding practice, where the first 5 to 6 generations of hyrbids are not allowed to be pets. Some way to get a license or limit access until the wild traits are not an issue. This will take time and years, but the Russians did this with the fox. Which was a big success so far.
> 
> For the sake of improving the dogs gene pool, under a controlled measure I would support that. But as a normal pet for people who want to have a "wolf" no way.


Couldn't agree less with this statement. Domesticated dogs are so far from being wolves. Even the guy who talked about wolf behavior and alpha wolves, etc has recanted his findings and thoughts. I have worked on wolf hybrids and am eternally grateful that their popularity has decreased. I had a client years ago that actually had a nice wolf hybrid. She got osteosarcoma at less than one year of age. She died shortly after. They replaced her with a girl who was not only dog aggressive, but people aggressive as well. She managed to bite another dog's ear off when she was boarded at a kennel where chain link separated the dogs. We always had to muzzle her and could not approach her from the front. She stood almost as tall as our exam tables. 

That fox experiment is not the same thing...they were breeding the fox for certain characteristics so it was artificially created. It was an interesting read in the National Geographic.

I have Goldens for a reason... I do not want a wolf.


----------



## Eowyn

Melfice said:


> Thinking of wolf hybrids. I wonder if mixing a sweet Golden with a wolf, would make a more gentle animal. The Golden Wolf they can call it


My first thought, could you imagine a wolf mix during a fear period??? Tons of aggressive tendencies and unpredictability as it is, add a fear period to the mix and you have a bad bad mix... :no:


----------



## Eowyn

Melfice said:


> Thinking of wolf hybrids. I wonder if mixing a sweet Golden with a wolf, would make a more gentle animal. The Golden Wolf they can call it


Oh and I did see a litter advertised on hoobly of a golden female bred to a wolf male once. Cute, but not a smart mix.


----------



## Melfice

Sally's Mom said:


> Couldn't agree less with this statement. Domesticated dogs are so far from being wolves. Even the guy who talked about wolf behavior and alpha wolves, etc has recanted his findings and thoughts. I have worked on wolf hybrids and am eternally grateful that their popularity has decreased. I had a client years ago that actually had a nice wolf hybrid. She got osteosarcoma at less than one year of age. She died shortly after. They replaced her with a girl who was not only dog aggressive, but people aggressive as well. She managed to bite another dog's ear off when she was boarded at a kennel where chain link separated the dogs. We always had to muzzle her and could not approach her from the front. She stood almost as tall as our exam tables.
> 
> That fox experiment is not the same thing...they were breeding the fox for certain characteristics so it was artificially created. It was an interesting read in the National Geographic.
> 
> I have Goldens for a reason... I do not want a wolf.


I understand what you are saying, but all dogs were wolves and were breed for certain characteristics since their wild days. I'm sure when humans first domesticated the wolf, there were many painful growing pains for both humans and the wolves. 

Can happen again. The issue is that it takes a long time, and different generations before you get what you are looking for. That's why I said it must be controlled. I was just saying it would be nice to improve and grow the gene pool for dogs. Look at Goldens and their cancer issues (or any pure breed dog)...their genes are limited and there is a much higher chance of major problems because of it.


----------



## Lucylulu

Did anyone check out this website? There are actual breeders? I can't believe it. I think the pups might actually good for detection/police work... but the average pet owner??? Oye....

THE WOLF


----------



## Merlins mom

Pretty sure this is where a past coworker got her "wolf hybrid" from. The guy sold her and her husband two, then they went back later and got another two. Drove to Texas from SC. She's probably going to breed them with her dobermans or great danes. Makes me sick just thinking about it.


----------



## Sally's Mom

One of my points was the nice wolf hydrid who got bone cancer before one year of age. My dad was a preeminent cancer researcher until he retired one year ago at 87 years of age... Were cancer that easy to predict and prevent, he would have been out of a job long before..he retired. Goldens ARE over represented by cancer, but there are so many other variables that contribute to cancer. Scotties are over represented by bladder cancer which is accentuated by spraying the lawn with pesticides...


----------



## Sally's Mom

Merlins mom said:


> Pretty sure this is where a past coworker got her "wolf hybrid" from. The guy sold her and her husband two, then they went back later and got another two. Drove to Texas from SC. She's probably going to breed them with her dobermans or great danes. Makes me sick just thinking about it.


Yikes that is just crazy...


----------



## NewfieMom

*Wolf Hybrids, Yellow Labs, and So Forth*



cubbysan said:


> I have only met one, and she was actually a sweet heart. She was used to help raise feral kittens for a rescue that her owner fostered.
> 
> As for hybrids, you just never know what you are going to get. We see the issues with the doodles, I would be very afraid of the hybrid vigor from a wolf hybrid.


My best friend, who currently has eight dogs, is in the process of rescuing a ninth from a shelter in California. The new dog has finished her quarantine period and is about to be transported. My friend also has five cats, one of them a kitten rescued during a thunderstorm (its mother being a feral cat) who was then being treated to an expensive operation to remove insects that had burrowed into its flesh and were eating it! And she recently acquired three Silkie chickens that someone left off after finding them abandoned in a suburban parking lot, because she is known to rescue animals!

My point? Three of her dogs, all of with whom I am close, are wolf hybrids. They all look like, and can pass for, Malamutes. In some states they are illegal. 

When my best friend and her husband lived in Maine a number of years ago they had many acres of property. Their land was posted, meaning that no hunting was allowed on it. Hunters used to drop baby animals off on their land, knowing the animals wouldn't be killed there. One of the baby animals dropped off was a starving puppy that was part wolf. She was brought up as a house dog. With them, their son, and with me, she is very gentle. She has also mothered all the other dogs they have brought through their homes. She never bothered the pet chicken they had for 16 years and kept in a crate, Miss Peepers, either. Neither did the other two wolf hybrids. In fact Ace was afraid of Miss Peepers, who used to fly at her cage in a rush of feathers. (She weighed under one pound.) He was so frightened of her that he was afraid to walk from the bedroom to the front door, because he would have to cross the living room! (Miss peepers is now deceased.) My friend thought it was pretty funny to have a (part) wolf that was afraid of a chicken!

None of these dogs bite the way that my pedigree Labrador Retriever used to! He used to try to bite everyone he didn't know who came to our front door. I don't know why. I adopted him when he was two and our daughter was in kindergarten. He was great with her and her friends, as long as her friends didn't come to the front door! (Anyone could come to the back door.) Once someone was inside and the door was shut, he was fine. Only the porch was a problem. Not strangers or intruders. But he was a pedigreed Lab!!! And he was demented. When I saw, "Marly and me" I thought that Marly was an angel compared to my dog, Biscuit!

Biscuit had to be carefully managed during his lifetime. He was huge for a Lab (110 lbs without an ounce of fat) and although he never bit to do harm, he was very protective of the front of our property. I had to answer our door with a bottle of tabasco sauce to deter him from biting. (He feared that. I would put it in his mouth as a punishment.) Some of my friend's dogs have to be managed for safety, too. But none of the ones she has is a danger to anyone. She once did have a dog who was a danger and she had to have the euthanized. It devastated her. She had rescued a pit bull from Hurricane Katrina and had gotten it back to health from deplorable conditions at great expense. But it bit someone in the face. Someone who did not sue her or report it to the police. But she knew the dog was a danger she couldn't control and, with great sadness, had him euthanized.


----------



## NewfieMom

FeatherRiverSam said:


> How about a nice fuzzy grizzly bear instead.
> 
> Pete


People in my neighborhood have mistaken my Newfoundland for a bear! He doesn't look anything at ALL like a wolf...but he does look a bit like a baby black bear. Many, many owners of Newfs name their dogs, "Bear"! Mine, which I got from a breeder when he was 16 months old, already had the call name, "Griffin". He comes from a line of beautiful dogs and the breeder had won some competitions with him, but she realized it was going to be hard to get him to become a champion because, although he is beautiful, he wasn't going to grow tall enough. So we got lucky and she gave him up when he was still 16 months old. He is pictured here with my friend's son. This was taken at my daughter's birthday party. Griffin, who doesn't grab food from people and is really gentle, attended. He does get very excited by friends of his, however, and will climb people who encourage it! I am sure my friend's son got his face thoroughly licked by a very large tongue.


----------



## Steven Lyon

Unless you're a breeder. A first or even second generation hybrid I would say no. Was the wolf comfortable with humans and strangers? Can you meet both parents. I had wolamute. Father was a full timber. Mother was half artic and malamute. He was a wonderful dog. But I am also aware that I got a wonderful individual. And the same is true of all hybrids. It varies by individual. And by the way do not treat them like a "pet". Imagine a spoiled chihuahua the size of a wolf. That is a dangerous animal. They are your partner. Your companion. But you are always "Alpha". And young adult Male hybrid is likely to challenge you for dominance. Do not tolerate it. Dont abuse him. But dont be afraid to be a little rough.


----------



## David Pearson

My cousin recue Wolf Hybrids. You have to know what you are doing. 

They are very pack oriented, you really need to be a leader of the pack (Alpha) when dealing with them. You have to make the wolf want to do something or it will not do it. A dog does stuff for us because they want to please us. 

Don't get a Wolf Hybrid, leave them to the experts..


----------

